# Thermometers??



## jal1639 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been smoking for close to 20 yrs and have never used a meat thermo or a oven thermo sitting next to the meat. I only use the thermo that is built into my Lyfe Tyme and have never had issues!

WHY are so many people obsessed with sticking a probe into EVERY piece of meat?? I found it humorous to look through the gallery and see so many pics of people who have more money invested in their thermos than their actual smoker, anyway just a question.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess the short answer is: to each his own.  I learned to cook by temperature so that's what I do.  Now, if I'm cooking a steak, I'm OK giving it the push test, but I have no clue how you could possibly cook a boston butt to the point of pulling temperatures without a probe.  I'm sure they did it back in the ol' days, but that was then.

I'm probably the wrong person to ask on this topic as I'm sure I'm one that you find funny.  I put a probe in everything in the smoker.  I have 8 thermistor probes and 3 thermocouples, all of which connect to the laptop for food measurements and automatic temperature control; each storing their measurements every 3o seconds for charting purposes.

Ironically, I am also expecting a plug type thermapen to be shipped to me in the morning.  I could probably cook without all of this stuff, but why?  I could also ride the bicycle to work in the morning, but I think I'll take the gas sucking SUV just for fun.

(All in good humor.  As I said: to each his own)


----------



## ronp (Jul 3, 2008)

I doubt that people have more money invested in therms than their smokers. In your 20 years of smoking I guess you have never encountered 
inconsistencies in your results, AMAZNG!! 


It's called technology.

Its all about temps and not about time. I have been cooking for 55 years and I embrace change, that is what makes me better.

Good luck


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 3, 2008)

Kinda like a fuel gauge in a vehicle, not needed but its nice to have.


----------



## island boy (Jul 3, 2008)

Please tell me more about your setup with probes etc. attached to a laptop (Where are they available, program, interface hardware etc.) I just love technology.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 3, 2008)

My dog barks when the food is done.....:-)......I just recently got a Polder probe thermometer. My main reason was I think I was overcooking my FATTYS & they were getting a little more crispy on the outside than I would like them. I have the probe in a brisket right now & kinda like watching the temps. I also have not seen the brisket "plateau" via probe inserted in meat........... Another reason, for me anyway, is for safety purposes with kids/family/friends...........Interesting topic...... If no thermo is used, what signals "done" for you in the smoker? ......And I do ask this with respect.....Visual, time, touch, smell?.......Just curious.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2008)

Repeatable results and food safety are the two biggest reasons I can think of. I did two butts a couple days ago and one had a three and a half hour stall while the outside looked nice I wouldn't have wanted to pull it at the same time as the other butt. Yes I know that when the bone pulls easily its done but I still feel better with the thermo.


----------



## daboys (Jul 3, 2008)

You know Ron, funny you should say that. My wife just told me the other day, "NO MORE THERMOMETERS!! You have more money in those than the smokers". Well, 2 on each side of the SnP, 5 digitals, hmmm, gettin close I quess.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm guilty....




Like stated earlier....  to produce consistant results...  different peices of meat definately have different times and reaction during the process....


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 3, 2008)

All the big guys who are actually winning are using a Guru or Stoker or some device specific to their cooker. It's all about temp, not time. Butts and brisket get foiled at 165 and are done around 200.

I admit I'm a little biased because my stoker can control 3 pits at once, is hooked up to my wireless network and can be controlled by a web browser on a wireless PDA. If you're not using technology you'll be left behind in the contest world.

-rob


----------



## ddave (Jul 3, 2008)

What he said.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 3, 2008)

I am a fan of thermometers for several reasons, but I also think you should be able to tell how various items are done by the "old school" methods also.

Guess I support thermometer use, but not thermometer reliance.  (I think I am joining the modern age, Richtee 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )  Don't declare that brisket or butt done just becuase the thermometer said it is.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

You found it humorous?  Sounds kind of disdainful.  Perhaps with your years of experience you could share alternative methods to gauging smoker temps and meat doneness to all those here new to smoking.  I think it would be a better alternative to mocking.  Most folks are here to share and learn.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 3, 2008)

What Karen said.........we are NOT here for YOUR amusement Sir! !


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 3, 2008)

Goodfellas flashback.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Tommy DeVito*: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little ****ed up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to ****in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## walking dude (Jul 3, 2008)

LOLOLOL.........Joe Pesci, giving Ray Loitto (?) a hard time........LOLOL


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 3, 2008)

Except in our version it all culminates when he sticks him with a thermometer.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 3, 2008)

THANKX..............there went my adult beverage all over the monitor screen.............


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatback...are you a middle child??  

Either way...nice diversion!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Points even!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, 1st of 3...........guess the parents thought they could do better after I came along.  LOL


----------



## jal1639 (Jul 5, 2008)

WOW defensive anyone? Laptops and smokers, what's next a video camera to wipe your ***?? Or maybe Fazoliâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s is authentic Italian food?? 

I see that this forum is like a lot of internet forums, people get their feelings hurt to easy and get scared so they start in with the insults.

I never have put thermo into meat. Learned the "old" way I guess, time, texture and the look of the meat and just cooking A LOT.  I put a lot of time into my food that is why I don't buy an automated biscuit burner. I watch my pit temp constantly. I guess with probes set to the flux capacitor linked to space stations relayed back to the guy who actually cooks my meat would be nice and allow me more time to tinker with my fake GF on the net, "dog" but like I said, I guess I learned the "old" way.

Safety, sure poke the rectal thermo in just when you think it's done, I can see that, but what in God's name is the charting of the butt you smoked last fall during the evening of a full moon going to do for you today? Unless you are doing a documentary on smoking Bostonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s, but I hope you are also taking down the outside temp, humidity and wind velocity and if any of that changed during the cook. 

I digress.

I see a lot of pics with the chargriller, that is like buying a scooter and claiming it's a Harley, and when you see the $129 grill/smoker on a website like this in conjunction with the 4-5 thermos, that is what is "funny" to me.

If I offended anyone on or stepped on your toes, because of the original post, I apologize.

*HAPPY 4th, NO MATTER WHAT YOU WERE SMOKING ON!!!!!!!!!*

Jeremy


----------

